# General > AquaTalk >  Today's FishKeeper Jul 2005

## benny

Hi guys,

Just got this magazine the day before yesterday from Times the bookshop. Apparently, the long standing UK magazine went bust in May and was bought over so the Jun issue is missing. Anyway...



I was curous about the new plant species profile (as stated on their cover) so I picked up a copy. Aquarama 2005 was also featured, but a rather dull 2 page report with awful photos. The report and photos were by none the than Dick Mills, a famous name in European Aquatic Literature.

Liz Donalan now replaces Christina Evatt as the editor and apologise for skipping the June issue when Valley Publishing took over from P S Magazine. Obviously they are still settling down and the content of the magazine seem rather hastily put together with not much thought on layout and presentation. The earlier issues under P S Magazine was much more reader friendy with pages and pages of nice photos. 

Articles I thought were of interest:

01. Bruce and friends by John Dawes: A visit A GuangZhou goldfish farm.

02. Mad adventures: David Armstrong's madagascar field report

03. Plant Profile Crystalwort: Riccia fluitans by Piter Hiscock

04. Plant substrate by Peter Hiscock A fairly decent article for beginners, but covering only tradition types of substrate. No comparision with ADA type of alternatives.



05. The 'Cannonball' Rasbora by John Dawes. An interesting article about rasboras of Sri Lanka



07. Common diseases of Characins by Lance Jepson

Priced at S$13.50 this magazine should be available at most bookshops till 20 Aug 2005.

As for whether the July issue was worth S$13.50, I should have just bought an iced coffee, read the magazine in the shop (yes, call me cheapskate) and took a taxi home. But hey, some of you might find it a good read. Hopefully, the future issues will be up to standard with the previous publisher.

Cheers,

p.s. Manage to get the May 2005 issue too at a Mama shop. Will do a short write up if I have the time.

----------

